# Audio Book on Kindle 3--thousands of files



## jayparry (Jan 21, 2011)

I loaded an audio Bible on a Kindle 3, placing the files in the Audible folder. Three problems: (1) each chapter showed up as a different "book," adding many hundreds of additional books to my table of contents (I have since learned that I can create a collection, but it will still be hard to deal with), (2) the books were all rearranged alphabetically, with all the Bible books starting with "1" at the top, and (3) I have to find and start each individual chapter instead of being able to play an entire Bible book all the way through (all of Genesis, for example). Sorry if this has been treated elsewhere--I couldn't find it. Suggestions?


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

jayparry said:


> I loaded an audio Bible on a Kindle 3, placing the files in the Audible folder. Three problems: (1) each chapter showed up as a different "book," adding many hundreds of additional books to my table of contents (I have since learned that I can create a collection, but it will still be hard to deal with), (2) the books were all rearranged alphabetically, with all the Bible books starting with "1" at the top, and (3) I have to find and start each individual chapter instead of being able to play an entire Bible book all the way through (all of Genesis, for example). Sorry if this has been treated elsewhere--I couldn't find it. Suggestions?


You could rename the mp3 files to sort in a more useful order (Kindle uses the file name as the item Title). Also, there are ways to add things to a Collection that are more efficient than 'one at a time': 1) create a new collection 2) with the collection selected, press 5way right, then choose 'Add/Remove items'. 3) This will present a series of pages with all of your items listed. With any luck, all of your audio things will be grouped together, and you can add an entire page of items from the Menu by choosing 'Add All Items on This Page'.

Kindle doesn't know how to play the 'next' audio item. My suggestion would be to use an audio editor (e.g. Audacity is free) to combine them (say, to combine all of the audio files for 'Genesis') in the desired order, then copy that large file to your Kindle. I think it is possible to create navpoints within an MP3 for more convenient navigation of chapters, etc., but I haven't investigated this enough to know which tools can do this (Audacity might for all I know).


----------



## jayparry (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for that suggestion. I'll check out Audacity, and I'll try your idea on building a collection.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

There are programs out there that will assemble the files into one file for you?  Which operating system to you have, mac windows or one of the free ones?


----------



## jayparry (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a PC with Windows XP.


----------

